# Rosie had 3, only 1 made it-SICK??



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Please tell me I did things right, I am beating myself up. My other boer doe Rosie was showing signs of labor yesterday and stayed inside all day. Last night started stringy discharge. This am at 5:30 ok, 7oam ok, 8:30 went out to feed expecting nothing and she got up and had a head hanging out. It looked dead, but I thought maybe it just wasn't "ready" and I let her go for a few minutes, thinking maybe I scared her thats why she stopped :shrug: So I went and fed rabbits and came back still nothing ( maybe 5 minutes passed)So of course being alone, I grasped behind the head and gently pulled, she wasn't really pushing anymore. I got it out and worked for a good 10 minutes on him- nothing. So I went about my work and kept checking on her, nothing. About 30 min later checked and she was walking around with a bubble hanging halfway out, after about 10 minutes pulled that one, got it breathing and so far seems ok. Went down to the house, as I was starved and she seemed tired but ok and was standing cleaning baby. When I came back out there was a tiny baby laying there but it was gone. I keep thinking I should have done more or something.???
On a good note, got a 6 month old dobe pup yesterday, shes sweet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

Well maybe the babies were dead before, but I never leave a goat once it starts if I can help it at all. I am by no means saying that because you left that is why they did not make it, I am just saying I stay there until I know they are totally done, get them some molasses water, iodine the cords, and give Nutra Drench to everyone. The only reason I leave it to RUN and get something that I have to have. Were the dead ones a lot smaller then the other one? :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

Lots of people let their goats kid without them present and often it works out just fine, but sometimes it doesn't. I have never missed a birth and have been in situations where if I hadn't been there we would have lost kids. And of course there have been a couple born who had no hope at all anyway, there was nothing I could do to change that outcome.

If I had seen the head sticking out I would have worked with her to get it out. Doesn't mean the kid would have lived, it could have already been gone. I bounce the doe after a kid is delivered. If there's another one there I wait with her to progress and have the next. If she doesn't I go in and get it. I don't leave till she's passing placenta.

I don't think you did anything wrong, we all handle deliveries differently and in this case there could have been something wrong with those kids or it could have just been a bad delivery. No one can tell you what you should do with your goats or how you should handle your goats. So if you feel badly take it as a learning experience for the next kidding. :hug:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

I agree :thumb: Take the good as wonderful and learn from the bad.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

The only reason I left with the first one was because I thought I scared her the way she jumped up, and being alone I wanted to let her calm down, I was only on the other side of the wall, not too far. 
Being alone I wasn't able to try to bounce her, she was trying to get away from me and I didn't want to keep scaring her. The 1st and 2nd were the same size, the 3rd was smaller and looked like its neck was broken the way it was flopping and already dead. The first one looked dead when it was hanging out, ie blue tongue, but I sure tried to revive it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

The kids could of died inside...were the cords extra short or broken before they hit the ground ?
They could of suffocated....the umbilical cord is there oxygen life line...if it is broken the kids suffocate...

when you see a head out ect...that means she is in full labor....she will need help.....normal position is where you should see ...feet and a head not just a head alone..some need help with dilation.....if she runs from you and you see the head out ...catch her ..tie her or have someone hold her...have clean hands.... someone needs to go in and see what is wrong... :hug:

congrats on the new addition...I am so sorry that you had so many losses...but it does happen... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

I am so sorry that you experienced such an awful delivery, she was likely laboring for awhile before you saw the kids head showing, and being in that position too long possibly caused it to suffocate as it could not draw a breath. The third kid was likely dead before she had it, but thank goodness you were able to save the second baby! Give mom some warm, molasses water and maybe even a cookie or 2 to get her strength up, she is plumb wore out nd will need the extra energy to care for her remaining kid. As was mentioned, though it is hard when a delivery goes wrong, it is a learning experience and thankfully you still have Rosie and a kid....some bad deliveries cause the loss of all :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

I've never had a doe run from me in full labor. Even wild does. If I suspect a delivery especially with wild does I stall them so they can't get away.

Charish the live baby and at least mom has one to love on.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

You did as you know how, you did not do anything "wrong". So do not take this as your fault. Everyone here does things a bit differently as far as I can see, in the short time I have been here. So next time you will do things differently as well. It is aweful to have lost the kids, but as has been said congrats on SAVING the second one :clap: you should not beat yourself up to much. :2cents:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

Pam that was one thing I notice on the first one, there was almost no cord. 2nd one was normal, I cut it after tying it off. 3rd one was still in the bag but the way the neck was it wasn't right.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

I just want to make sure you nor anyone else took my words the wrong way.

I do understand the way you were worried about scaring her. I wonder if she jumped like that because she was scared herself of what was happening. I would have to guess that the two babies were already dead, and there more then likely nothing you could of done for them. Just give mom lots of love and love on that baby.

Do you have a picture of the little one?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*



> Pam that was one thing I notice on the first one, there was almost no cord. 2nd one was normal, I cut it after tying it off. 3rd one was still in the bag but the way the neck was it wasn't right.


 Sounds like they suffocated inside mom...it was a freak thing that happened and by no means..was it your fault....cherish mom and the wee one ...and enjoy.. :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

I am very sorry for your losses. You definitely need a :hug: and a :grouphug: . Pics of your special one and also your new pup, when you have a chance.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

It happened to me too, I should have intervened earlier when Margie was kidding. She was up and down with little contractions, for several hours, but she wasn't pushing really hard. I thought everytime I came out she'd get up and move, so I just kept watch from a distance. She finally started to push hard and so I went to check (when they get to a certain point even a wild doe wants you there), went in a little and found one foot, head was weird, nose tucked under, top of the head presenting, had to push it back in and get the other foot and nose. That kid was OK, but the next one was stillborn.

Every time we go through kidding season we learn something new. Can't beat yourself up about it. Pooh happens. How's the surviving kid? Hope he's (?) OK. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

there are always "what if, I should have, it would have been better...." in many situations. We jsut have to either decide to learn from our mistakes or believe we did the right thing for that situation. :hug:

Congrats on the new addition :leap: :clap:


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

baby and mom seem to being doing great, he and oprahs 6 day old go to the vet this afternoon for disbudding. He's mostly black with a pygmy shaped head but the boer ears ( Just like oprahs little one shape wise) BUt his ears are gray and he has a white spot on the head. Ohther one is all white with tan on head and gray ears. So I guess I have pygoers??haha. Boer moms( twin sisters) and a pygmy dad. ???
Anyway you all should know by now I am photo posting challenged :hair: I guess when I have time I will try photo bucket. I can email pics though. And Athena my new dobe ( 6 months old) is doing good. She's a little crazy though but in a good way. I still miss my Raven but she's alot like him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

you can email them to me [email protected]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it*

pictures

goats
[attachment=2:1dm2ienb]rosbaby.jpg[/attachment:1dm2ienb]
[attachment=3:1dm2ienb]Osbaby.jpg[/attachment:1dm2ienb]

pup
[attachment=1:1dm2ienb]Athena1.jpg[/attachment:1dm2ienb]
[attachment=0:1dm2ienb]Athena2.jpg[/attachment:1dm2ienb]


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Rosie had 3, only 1 made it-HELP*

thanks Stacey, I appreciate your help. The little black one is breathing a bit raspy, rattling in chest. I am going out to get a temp. Was warm but yesterday and today are wet and chilly.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

temp is 102.9


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Really cute kids....and your pup is a beauty!


That temp is normal, is the rattling in the lungs? When you put your ear to the chest, can you hear it then?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

temp is normal - but keep checking it to make sure he doesnt spike a fever suddenly due to the raspy caugh.


----------

